# McNeese fly reels.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone have one? anyone want to sell one? I like collecting them.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice looking reel! I would check out on Speypages.com as you might be able find one.


----------



## t123man (Nov 14, 2008)

some listed here for sale: ok i can't post a url yet .. I'm a noob .. e-mail me if your interested [email protected]


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

My last name is McNeese. You'd think I'd have a couple. Or at least own stock.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

SweetFeet said:


> My last name is McNeese. You'd think I'd have a couple. Or at least own stock.


Your name is Sweetfeet McNeese? Hmmmmmm..... ;-)


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

That is a nice reel. Click and pawl?


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful! Definitely too pretty for the name. I know that if I need to ask, I can't afford it, but... What does something like that cost?

Merf


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

sbreech said:


> Your name is Sweetfeet McNeese? Hmmmmmm..... ;-)


Maybe...

Merf, my name seems to be good enough for a fine fly reel as well as a university. Shut it.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

no not a click and pawl.

theyre mid range. used ones go for $300-$400 depending on condition and model. unused ones go for more. never more than $750 or so.

they dont come up for sale very often anymore. seldom really...


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

SweetFeet said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Merf, my name seems to be good enough for a fine fly reel as well as a university. Shut it.


Sounds like a pretty darn cool name to me!!! Like a Hall of Fame Centerfielder from the 1920's.....


----------



## WestBranch (May 27, 2013)

I have a Dave McNeese fly reel for sale... Model: Trout 2.8. It is set up for Rt hand wind, anti-reverse in NEW condition. Just listed it on eBay to start at 7:30 pm EST. I own 10 of Dave's reels. Each one is a true work of art. I think only one is used - caught some nice landlock salmon on it. This reel for sale has never been lined, mounted on a rod or used.
eMail me for more info if interested.

Just noticed - it IS the same reel in the photos on this forum! Guess I was the one to buy it on eBay a few years back. Getting close to retirement and it is time to let it move on to someone who will appreciate it like I have. Tight lines


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

say, its a very small world. I should buy it back.


----------



## WestBranch (May 27, 2013)

Good to hear from you. I've had the reel in my collection since I bought it from you. Have not lined or mounted it on a rod. Got this one after I talked with Dave McNeese and had him change over most of my other McNeese reels to Lt hand wind. This one is still Rt hand wind. I have a double handle McNeese that I have set up and used to fish for landlock salmon here on the West Branch of the Penobscot River. Tried to post a photo of of nice landlock taken on a March Brown dry fly.


----------



## WestBranch (May 27, 2013)

The salmon was revived and released to catch another day.


----------



## WestBranch (May 27, 2013)

I have 10 McNeese reels from the Trout 2.4 up to the Tarpon model. In between are the Trout 2.8, Steelhead, Atlantic Salmon and Bonefish models. I would entertain offers on any of them. The reels are NEW and pristine. Some are Lt hand wind and some Rt. Some have McNeese cases. Serious offers only, please. At least 3 or 4 of the reels were purchased directly from Dave McNeese a few years ago. I"ve only lined one of them, (see photo). All the rest have been in my collection since purchase. All are beautiful examples of the maker's skill.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ive been meaning to get up that way using the info you gave me. hmm, Im gonna think about picking it or others back up. I never wanted to use a mcneese reel, too heavy for my type of fishing. but theyre simply art. and frankly, this is a great opportunity as those who have them are now keeping them.


----------



## Dawson (Mar 21, 2015)

WestBranch said:


> I have 10 McNeese reels from the Trout 2.4 up to the Tarpon model. In between are the Trout 2.8, Steelhead, Atlantic Salmon and Bonefish models. I would entertain offers on any of them. The reels are NEW and pristine. Some are Lt hand wind and some Rt. Some have McNeese cases. Serious offers only, please. At least 3 or 4 of the reels were purchased directly from Dave McNeese a few years ago. I"ve only lined one of them, (see photo). All the rest have been in my collection since purchase. All are beautiful examples of the maker's skill.


Dear Sir, Would still have any McNeese reels for sale? How would I contact you or vice versa. I will provide my phone number. I am new to this site. Thanks and best regards. Davis, Arlington, Virginia; Cell Phone: 703-635-0932


----------

